# Powder 8 Showdown!!



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Yep..

Ok it seems the rivalry between BV and salida can not be solved buy the ever continuing "arms race" of building better and ever expanding play parks with bigger and better features... This past year the race has risen to a truly ridiculous level with both towns claiming 2 new spots.. Even worse the "arms race" is now expnding with Canon City gettin on the map with 2 new features as well. 

Some of us here in the Ark Valley have been talkin smack and as seen by theads like http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/paddler-magazine-29011.html and http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/buena-vista-is-awesome-28271.html 

Unfortunatly feelings have been hurt and this rivalry has now has spilled over into the front range.... It seems the only honerable and proper way to solve what city/playpark/town is best is to have a "powder 8" contest..

Here is how it is to go down!!!

*Under the critical eye of our qualified panel of international judges, athletes from around Colorado gather not only to celebrate the passion for powder but to single out the best Powder 8 team. *

*Teams are scored under the following categories: Dynamic Skiing/snowboarding, Synchronization, Roundness of Turns, Symmetry, Dress, and Descent Line. Compared to ski racing, Powder 8 skiing incorporates a team of two athletes. These athletes not only have to be in top condition they must be tuned into each other in order to ski with precision and style together.*

So now I am calling out Bob builds, lmyers, Harv, Cutch, and anyone who thinks they rep their towm and thinks they can compete with us BV boys at a true test of winter skill up on Cottonwood pass.. 

The day and time is TBD (next week or two would be best).. I will only have 2 maybe extra sleds and you will need a sled for this trip. Also I should not have to say it but you will need full BC gear.

Feel free to reply to this thread if you want to go..

Its on like Donkey Kong..


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Uh-oh, better break out the VHS of Aspen Extreme to prepare myself.


----------



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

Way to go JV! Are you planning it on a weekend? 

Cheers!
KV


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

definitely in...planning to go to AZ the weekend of 3/20-3/21 though...might have to reschedule if that's the date for the pow 8.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I'm going to AZ with Lmyers from the 17-18 - the 22. .

although i ski alone but i could do a powder 6. i am in fo sho. I will take anybody you want for the comp. lmyers, rdnek, if you have a 3rd bro that will do. i have no ski partner so i'll need one. if not i'll do one run forward and one run switch.

good thing i ski BP and the comps held at little ol' cotton wood 
only seems fair to rip lines at your local spot. your gonna need everything you got! 

and for the record, i would rather live in the BV area, no doubt. the front range is over crowded.

We should get together though and do this, i am sure its going to be funn.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Aspen Extreme is a good starting point but I would also include Ski Patrol the movie, Ski School, and Better off Dead!!!

Also here is some stoke and a good example of what the judges will be looking for..












I think a weekend would work best but I am open to just about any day. We could get it in before you guys leave for AZ.. Or after usually there is good snow until mid april around here..

Ken we need to find you a partner... Maybe Harv, Hixton, or Ross..

The little bro and I are going to be holding down the BV snowboard ranks. So any of you who have been out with us know how that will go down.. If we dont run into each other we will argue until the bottom about who screwed up what - where a fist fight should break out..

Bob do you have a partner or are we lookin for someone to hold down the FR with you?? 

Logan we may need to find you a ski partner from here in BV you got any ideas??

Meng what about a CB crew?? I know that the powder 8 has a cult following over in the gunny valley!!

Bob you are going to travel so what is best for you weekends?? Yea lets hammer out a day and get this on!

Oh yea I will supply a lunch of smoked salmon, elk, and ribbs for all.. BYOB other than that..


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

RDNEK said:


> Logan we may need to find you a ski partner from here in BV you got any ideas??


Yeah, Snowhere and I have been tele'ing together all season, so we would be a good team for the BV ski division.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

i've got 1 but he wont commit, i am still in even if i have to hike back up for the other side. i know its short notice but how about this sat, i've got the sleds out anyhow. if not no worries. definately want to hang with you guys, anytime is fine with me. keep me posted.
bob


----------



## -k- (Jul 15, 2005)

"Aspen Extreme is a good starting point but I would also include Ski Patrol the movie, Ski School, and Better off Dead!!!"

I can not believe that "Hot Dog" was left off this list, was it the R rating.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

this is my training regimen, 

 http://www.youtube.com/watch#!videos=hIROVqRbf0A&v=SPFCHuEegsk


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

lmyers said:


> Yeah, Snowhere and I have been tele'ing together all season, so we would be a good team for the BV ski division.


We shall be reping the tele' division.



bobbuilds said:


> i know its short notice but how about this sat, i've got the sleds out anyhow. if not no worries. definately want to hang with you guys, anytime is fine with me. keep me posted.
> bob


This Saturday is out for me as I have to work, but Sunday could work if everyone else is game. Right now the word on the grapevine is most everything has a pretty good crust on it. We may get some snow tonight, but we will see. 

The theme will be "KILL BOB!"


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Sunday would work best for me as well. I could also have a extra sled or two on sunday.

Bob can you make sunday? Logan?

K - I hear you how could we have missed the "Chinese Downhill"!!!

No takers from salider yet.. Yep I am not sayin a word  .. 

So what do you all think??


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Double post..

I hear you on the sun crust it is there and will be every where but the North stuff.. I got a couple of ideas but it may take us outside of cottonwood..


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

RDNEK said:


> Bob can you make sunday? Logan?
> 
> 
> No takers from salider yet.. Yep I am not sayin a word  ..


I think Sunday would work fine for me...of course I don't have very fay to drive
No takers from Salida yet? Hmmm, come on boys, who is gonna rep southern Chaffee county?


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

I'd come down and whip you lil' monkeys if you can wait until after the 24th. Recall the conditions from last year about that time? I do...









I'd even ski with Harvey b/c Salida is kinda the Front Range of the Ark valley so I'd feel real comfy with that cripple as a partner. 

Off to Costa Rica for now to get my Aspen Extreme tan on...


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

lmyers said:


> I think Sunday would work fine for me...of course I don't have very fay to drive
> No takers from Salida yet? Hmmm, come on boys, who is gonna rep southern Chaffee county?


A few of us BVites were looking over the avy/weather reports and discussing over coffee in the office this am why no takers from salida.. As you can all imagine we came up with a few reasons but this quote took the cake..

"Posers and 50 year olds in speed suits dude.. I mean I have lived down there and seen it.."

I then spit my coffee on the computer and fell off my chair laughing... 

Bob will sunday work for you??


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

sunday is good. going sledding on sat so ill just leave the sleds on the trailer and bring em out. not pow sleds so they will need a groomed road but i have 2 and they can carry 2 each. lets do this!!!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

We should have enough snow to cover the crusts, currently says 5.7" at the CAIC Cottonwood Snotel site Cottonwood Pass Hourly Wx Report
though I hear it's not that accurate...

it sounds like we should have more snow on Sunday, maybe so much that we will have a hard time having a competition for "pretty lines"...but that could be a good thing

- Winds will make a fairly abrupt switch to the south Saturday afternoon ahead of another closed low and steep trough. It looks like the low will take a southerly track across the Four Corners. Snow should start in the San Juans by dawn Sunday, with Sunday night the period of heaviest snowfall statewide.-
-Brad @ CAIC


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

lmyers said:


> it sounds like we should have more snow on Sunday, maybe so much that we will have a hard time having a competition for "pretty lines"...but that could be a good thing


 on the bright side we could have a rabbit hole contest  or a front flip to full destruction seminar. so sunday then? i've got 3 days at monarch too, logan whats your schedual like for tues, weds, thurs.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

bobbuilds said:


> i've got 3 days at monarch too, logan whats your schedual like for tues, weds, thurs.


not sure, but I will PM or call you as soon as I do.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

sounds good, and if you could, give me a ring if the powder 8 goes down this sunday, i might be out of town tomorrow and not on line.

thanks bro.


----------



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

Hey JV! I'm still interested. I have messages to Harvey, waiting to catch Hixon tonight maybe, and Bevington is probably committed to his fam for Sunday. Mine wants me too, but I might possibly abandom them ... or bring the daughters to be their own team. Now that would truly hurt your feelings when 12 and 15 yr old tele girls teach you "boys" how to write powder in cursive. Equally worse for you will be if I can find a bright red speed suit so an over-the-hill hawley like me can rep Slo-ida and victory down mass brewskies with our Puenie Buenie-ite brothers of the north. I'll email you my cell number to let me know the status.
Cheers!
Ken


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

bobbuilds said:


> sounds good, and if you could, give me a ring if the powder 8 goes down this sunday, i might be out of town tomorrow and not on line.
> 
> thanks bro.


Bob, I thought we were talking about this Sunday...you had mentioned this Sat. before we moved it to Sunday...you thinking next weekend?

Perhaps I'm confused, JV we talking about 3-7 or 3-14?


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

this sunday the 7th right? either way no doubt. i am out on the road tomorrow and wont be home till late. if it goes down this sunday i just need a phone call sat night to get the time and place.

thanks


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

We could just try for anyone who could go this sunday the 7th. 9:30 to 10 at Denny Creek.. 

I just got back as I went out to check conditions and there is a pretty badsun crust.. We pry got 5" last night into today and the wind is starting so it should load up for some pow turns. 

So we should try it this sunday.. I have to go out in the Am on sat and will poke around a bit more and do a couple of lines to see how it is... But unless the conitions are just not there lets go for this sunday.. 

Ken I got your phone # and will give you a call sat to finalize things.

I will update on conitions Sat about noon as that is when I will get down from the hill..


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Sorry for the late reply boys but I just got off the hill..

I think that in all fainess to our friends to the south we need to pospone the contest until next weekend or after the 20th. This would give them enough time to plan... Also cottonwood had a bunch of sleds that did a number on the best powder 8 terrain that was not already sunbaked. 

I hope this works for every one as I think we will find a weekend with a few more participants and better conditions.

Also while I had time to watch ski patrol and hot dog I have not had the time to get in better off dead.. The extra week in here will allow for the proper mental preperation

So to be continued..


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

If we can stick to next Sunday I am game. I have relatives coming Friday and Saturday and I have to play ski host those days.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I might be able to make that work...I have a crew of 15 old high school friends coming in from Thursday to Sunday next week, but I am sure by Sunday I will be tired of standing in spring break lines at the hill...so I guess I am up in the air for next Sunday at this point...


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

So conditions were not perfect for the "powder 8" but we were able to get out and here are a few pics from Sunday afternoon.

It was snowing with flat light today so not the best light for pics and to top it off it seemed to be nukin every time I pulled out the camera.

But even with the flatlight lmyers seemed to be havin a good time ...


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

You got that right RDNEK, I was having a very nice time 

Here is one of RDNEK demonstrating the proper way to make a snowmobile fly!


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

looks good guys, nice to see you fire up the cornice. That looks huge... nice action shots of logan too. shit looks steep.


----------



## bigwatertoby (Nov 8, 2008)

RDNEK said:


> Aspen Extreme is a good starting point but I would also include Ski Patrol the movie, Ski School, and Better off Dead!!!
> 
> Also here is some stoke and a good example of what the judges will be looking for..
> 
> ...


The brothers as partners...that will be a good fist fight at the end. I won't be able to make it but I feel a BV sweep coming on. You can take the boy out of BV but you can't take BV out of the boy. Kick some ass JV and Coby!!


----------

